# Melting Sprue



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Not only is this fun, but it saves space and allows you to utilize all that sprue that you would otherwise throw away. I turned yeasr worth of boxes of sprue into a few small baggies full of plastic blobs that can be re-melted again when needed. Technically this isn't melting it, but dissolving, but I like 'melting'.

Particularly useful is melting glow sprue as you can stretch it or roll it into sheets, cut it into strips and generally use it as filler to fix seams on your glow models.

I used nail polish remover rather than pure acetone. But there is also a noxious substance called Mek out there that sounds like an instant health hazard. Not that pure acetone isn't, but the nail polish remover is more than powerful enough to do the job and not as vile to be around for a few minutes at a time.

Melting sprue with acetone is an old trick mentioned here and at other forums for a long time. This was my first time using it and I gotta say, it's cool! But wear protection! And avoid melting painted sprue as that turns into an ugly, smelly mess.


----------

